# catfish?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

whats somethin real easy for these things? I don't eat/cook fish at all but my buddies been watching glenn and mitchell on swamp people and wants to go catch and cook up some catfish and get in touch with his inner *******. I'm a little leary about utah lake fish but any recipes would be much appreciated. I've had catfish cooked for me and its delicious but I have ULP. "utah lake Phobia"


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like catfish. Keep it simple. I cut the fillets into strips or fingers that are at least 3/4" thick and a few inches long and then fry 'em up.

Here is a little info from the notorious Tubedude..



> It is not recommended that you use a batter on catfish. They take a lot of cooking and the batter will be overdone before the fish flesh is completely cooked.
> It is better to shake water-moist fish pieces in a dry coating. Try a 50/50 mix of Bisquick and yellow corn meal, with some salt and spices added to taste. Put the dry mix in a plastic bag and just add a few pieces at a time. Shake until evenly coated.
> READY FOR FRYER
> Coat enough pieces to do a batch and put them on a plate or bowl next to the fryer.
> ...


Bon appetit!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

2 southern style methods... (And you know them Suth'n boys know catfish)

Both very simple...

1. salt, pepper, cornmeal (no flour, not milk, no beer batter, no nothin' else) & fry'em...
You need to decide if you like your fish crispier or softer... cut pieces smaller if you like crispier plus more outside edges...

2. Canjun style, coat catfish pieces in nothing but yellow mustard and fry...

For both methods, Peanut oil will be the most authentic, corn oil second choice, but will be good with any oil you have if fresh.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just check in this part of the forum, there are loads of fish recipes...all sorts of coatings and directions. Catfish from Utah lake are Perfect in every way. They don't have anything that any other catfish has from anywhere else in the USA.

Soak your fillets in milk overnight if you have any doubt and then use one of the mentioned methods of cooking.

Enjoy!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> Catfish from Utah lake are Perfect in every way. They don't have anything that any other catfish has from anywhere else in the USA.


Except for elevated levels of PCBs... and an occasional third eye. *\-\*


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Clarq said:


> > Catfish from Utah lake are Perfect in every way. They don't have anything that any other catfish has from anywhere else in the USA.
> 
> 
> Except for elevated levels of PCBs.... *\-\*


Yeah I agree with the PCB's. I have ULP (utah lake phobia)

Still I put them in flour, then dip them in italian dressing, and lastly panko bread crumbs and fry them in Vegie oil.

Tastes pretty darn good if ya ask me. You can marinade them in the itailian but you won't taste the fish much.

Other guys recommend brine-ing them (salt and water) or storing them in milk for a while before cooking but I have yet to try that. Also I hear the best way to eat them is blackened. I haven't tried that yet but will soon.

Just make sure you skin them or it can be a bit greasy.


----------

